# Crap Update Ruined My Life!



## Awesome Wells (Jul 3, 2014)

Just downloaded 700mb of update for (presumably ) Android on my Tab 3. 

Now the notification panel has been drained of all colour for some reason: the battery icon is no longer showing in green. The wifi strength icon doesn't show the green strength of signal, nor the colour green and brown in the arrows right below it (presumably upload/download strength - not a big deal admittedly).

I also have a permanent notification icon telling me I have an SD card plugged in. I can't switch this off and I don't want it. This notification was never there before and the card has been pluygged in the whole time, fortunately it seems undamaged.

The worst problem is that they have somehow now tinkered with/replaced the old native Video player app. I don't like the new one with the purple icon because it won't recognise the file type (mp4 ffs). I have a downloaded file with subtitles on my device I was looking forward to watching. The old player had no problems with this, nor the subtiltes. It played every file type I had with no problems and a perfectly good picture quality. I had no need for anything else. You could even press a button to have the picture shrhink so you could continue watching while you used another app. BRilliant! I never even bothered looking for a replacement. 

What a load of shite. Change for change's sake AFAICT. I hate life!


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2014)

Things are slightly different and I am terrified!


----------



## souljacker (Jul 3, 2014)

Before I even opened the thread, I knew this was a Samsung device. Complete shower of fucking idiots IMO. I'll never buy a Samsung again after the last update disaster they had with my s3.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 3, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Things are slightly different and I am terrified!


I know darling. Hold me!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 3, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Before I even opened the thread, I knew this was a Samsung device. Complete shower of fucking idiots IMO. I'll never buy a Samsung again after the last update disaster they had with my s3.


But this was an android update I think...?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 3, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Before I even opened the thread, I knew this was a Samsung device. Complete shower of fucking idiots IMO. I'll never buy a Samsung again after the last update disaster they had with my s3.



My S3 is pretty much defective since an update. It switches itself off periodically and the Samsung logo flashes on and off until it decides it wants to be switched back on again. This can be any time between ten seconds or twenty four hours. The funniest thing is when it switches itself off in the night taking my alarm for the morning with it.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2014)

you'll get used to the colours. Install an new video player.

you're welcome.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> But this was an android update I think...?



It will be supplied by Samsung, not Google though. And will include all the wanky touchwiz shite


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2014)

Is it really called touchwiz?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 3, 2014)

souljacker said:


> It will be supplied by Samsung, not Google though. And will include all the wanky touchwiz shite


i use the Nova home screen launcher app thingy.

I tried wswitching back to touchwiz but it made no difference.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 3, 2014)

It won't necessarily be touchwiz that is causing problems. Just Samsungs shitty devs not testing updates properly before making them available.

It does sound like you've just had an update though. I had serious problems that made my phone completely unuseable. If you dont like the default video app, download VLC. Its much better.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 3, 2014)

The default app was perfect. Didn't need changing!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I hate life!


god knows what you'll when a real problem presents itself.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 3, 2014)

And nopw the device has completely crashed. Ive got a black screen with only the notification panel visible and i can't switch it off/restart it. It was trying to update samsung galaxy, whatever that is.

Is this Samsung Hates Me Thursday?

NVMND, pressing everything at once for ten minutes seems to have changed that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> And nopw the device has completely crashed. Ive got a black screen with only the notification panel visible and i can't switch it off/restart it. It was trying to update samsung galaxy, whatever that is.
> 
> Is this Samsung Hates Me Thursday?
> 
> NVMND, pressing everything at once for ten minutes seems to have changed that.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 3, 2014)

VLC is decent enough, but it struggles with some files and doesn't allow the picture in picture feature.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> My S3 is pretty much defective since an update. It switches itself off periodically and the Samsung logo flashes on and off until it decides it wants to be switched back on again. This can be any time between ten seconds or twenty four hours. The funniest thing is when it switches itself off in the night taking my alarm for the morning with it.



Same with my S4. It's mostly ok if I'm not doing anything outside of using it as a bog standard phone, but as soon as I start playing games or using the internet, it goes off and gets stuck in a loop of restarting and switching off.
Plugging it in to charge means I'm able to switch it back on again, though - and I can do anything while it's plugged in without any problems - but obviously that renders it all slightly useless when I'm out of the house (there's really no point at all in my having a data allowance). 

I've just installed the update, btw


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 3, 2014)

It's like Y2K all over again.

Let's update like it's 1999!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


>




Go fuck yourself. E very fucking thread you stalk me. Is this what you do? Fucking prick


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Go fuck yourself. E very fucking thread you stalk me. Is this what you do? Fucking prick


you're a rotten liar, there are loads of threads you post on where i've never been. you're the fuckwit who cried stalker.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 3, 2014)

sheothebudworths said:


> Same with my S4. It's mostly ok if I'm not doing anything outside of using it as a bog standard phone, but as soon as I start playing games or using the internet, it goes off and gets stuck in a loop of restarting and switching off.
> Plugging it in to charge means I'm able to switch it back on again, though - and I can do anything while it's plugged in without any problems - but obviously that renders it all slightly useless when I'm out of the house (there's really no point at all in my having a data allowance).
> 
> I've just installed the update, btw



Don't ever let it run out of battery! Mine did and then It got stuck in the loop thing and refused to switch on... or charge.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Don't ever let it run out of battery! Mine did and then It got stuck in the loop thing and refused to switch on... or charge.



It already has because at one point it also seemed to stop accepting some chargers!  
Tried my son's and my daughter's - which both worked fine before and worked perfectly with theirs - and it would only work when the wire was held a certain way so I was stressing that the point to the cable was fucking up, too  but ended up buying a new one and that worked fine  
Stupid fucking thing  - I still have a good 8-10 months on my contract, too, so plenty of time for it to fuck up _even more_


----------



## souljacker (Jul 3, 2014)

Seriously, anyone considering buying a Samsung should have a word with themselves. Anyone who currently owns a Samsung should consider rooting it and installing cyanogenmod.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Seriously, anyone considering buying a Samsung should have a word with themselves.



 

(I don't understand the rest of your post - I mean, it just sounds far too complicated and liable to me fucking it up even more)


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you're a rotten liar, there are loads of threads you post on where i've never been. you're the fuckwit who cried stalker.


 No, in fairness all you're doing on this thread is being antagonistic without addressing the subject.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> No, in fairness all you're doing on this thread is being a dick without addressing the subject.


in all fairness if you're going to admonish me you should admonish e.g. joustmaster. if you're going play at mod, that is. in all fairness therefore you are being unfair.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> in all fairness if you're going to admonish me you should admonish e.g. joustmaster. if you're going play at mod, that is. in all fairness therefore you are being unfair.


 Well then. In unfairness, all you've done is be antagonistic. And I have too, a bit, to you. Go team!


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Seriously, anyone considering buying a Samsung should have a word with themselves. Anyone who currently owns a Samsung should consider rooting it and installing cyanogenmod.


My S4 has been pretty much fine. My S2 borked after I fucked about with installing ROMs. Tis a dead brick now.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 3, 2014)

editor said:


> My S4 has been pretty much fine. My S2 borked after I fucked about with installing ROMs. Tis a dead brick now.



Great, I'm pleased for you. But a lot of people have had serious problems with Samsung updates and I'm afraid I can't take the risk of my phone being completely unuseable for a month again.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 3, 2014)

sheothebudworths said:


> (I don't understand the rest of your post - I mean, it just sounds far too complicated and liable to me fucking it up even more)



Probably best to steer clear then! But if you are feeling brave, the cyanogenmod wikis give you good step by step instructions. Be prepared to spend a bit of time on it, but in my case, it was well worth the aggro.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Great, I'm pleased for you. But a lot of people have had serious problems with Samsung updates and I'm afraid I can't take the risk of my phone being completely unuseable for a month again.


No problem is as big as a totally bricked S2 and that's what I got from rooting and installing custom ROMs.


----------



## pesh (Jul 4, 2014)

fuck samsung phones. never again.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 4, 2014)

editor said:


> No problem is as big as a totally bricked S2 and that's what I got from rooting and installing custom ROMs.



True, but rooting and the like is up to you to get right. Installing an OTA update is in the hands of the worlds largest electronics company, with billions of pounds to spend on getting it right and billions to spend on fixing it if it goes titsup. Samsung gave the impression they spent about a quid.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

souljacker said:


> True, but rooting and the like is up to you to get right. Installing an OTA update is in the hands of the worlds largest electronics company, with billions of pounds to spend on getting it right and billions to spend on fixing it if it goes titsup. Samsung gave the impression they spent about a quid.


Mine worked fine until - wham! - say hello to the dead phone


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Don't ever let it run out of battery! Mine did and then It got stuck in the loop thing and refused to switch on... or charge.



Citizen!

I have been Googling a fair bit over the last few months about this and tried various fixes, which never worked.
Also read a few things about defective batteries, which - for some reason that I can't remember  - I'd discounted as not being relevant.

BUT - after my phone had started finding even TEXTING too much of a strain   and then yet another (dead cheap, tbf) cable fucked up...while I was buying another one, I thought I'd have a quick look at batteries and found lots of reviews repeating my own experience and saying the new battery sorted it, so bought one which arrived yesterday and so far NO PROBLEMS! 

Have been able to sit on the bog playing games again and EVERYTHING!  

Not much to be lost from giving it a go for £13?

I got this one (Amazon, soz  )..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00CBTTA4A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

...which is for an S4 obv (just had a quick look and the S3 ones are a tenner).

Just thought I'd stick it down here cos I know how much it was driving ME mad!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2014)

sheothebudworths said:


> Citizen!
> 
> I have been Googling a fair bit over the last few months about this and tried various fixes, which never worked.
> Also read a few things about defective batteries, which - for some reason that I can't remember  - I'd discounted as not being relevant.
> ...


I have a third party battery in mine which gives it longer life. Or used to. The same issue happens with a colleague's phone. He also has a third party longer life battery but he reckoned it still happens even if he put the samsung one back in. Might be worth giving it a whirl if it worked for you though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I have a third party battery in mine which gives it longer life. Or used to. The same issue happens with a colleague's phone. He also has a third party longer life battery but he reckoned it still happens even if he put the samsung one back in. Might be worth giving it a whirl if it worked for you though.



Yeah, that's all I was saying really - that it might be worth just trying a new battery.
Tbf, there's nothing to say that mine won't go back to it's old habits in a few days/weeks/months...but it's certainly stopped it for now (there is NO WAY I could've played a game for longer than a couple of minutes without it turning off (...on/off/on etc  ) before.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 18, 2014)

This stuff always makes me chuckle. Here we are, about five years into the adoption of smartphones, a disruptive technology which has genuinely and thoroughly changed our lives, not least the way we interact with people and services, and for the most part it's been merrily adopted by all and sundry.

But when the battery icon colour changes, oh no, disaster.

Ditto any change whatsoever to Facebook. Bizarre.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 18, 2014)

Sheo after a disaster with my Sony I'm using dervs old Samsung (I think it's an s3)... It's shit! All those things that happened to you and cit are happening to me. It just turns itself off on a whim  it's been telling me for a while it has an update to install which I'm ignoring. I use a long life battery too, makes a little difference but I still have charging issues.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2014)

The s3 is by far both the best and shitest phone I've ever had.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 18, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> The s3 is by far both the best and shitest phone I've ever had.



I'm in agreement with 50% of that statement.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2014)

souljacker said:


> I'm in agreement with 50% of that statement.


So will I when I next upgrade.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 18, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Seriously, anyone considering buying a Samsung should have a word with themselves. Anyone who currently owns a Samsung should consider rooting it and installing cyanogenmod.


I wish I had time to do this, could someone point me to a faff free guide online? I have a Note 1. I do not want a new phone, the phone is fine, it's the OS that is screwed.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 18, 2014)

mauvais said:


> This stuff always makes me chuckle. Here we are, about five years into the adoption of smartphones, a disruptive technology which has genuinely and thoroughly changed our lives, not least the way we interact with people and services, and for the most part it's been merrily adopted by all and sundry.
> 
> But when the battery icon colour changes, oh no, disaster.
> 
> Ditto any change whatsoever to Facebook. Bizarre.


My concern isn't the battery colour per se, but whether it is indicative of deeper problems with a major software update. 

And that the battery colour has changed.

Inexcusable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 18, 2014)

The last update broke MM Tracker, which was an excellent free bit of software that read all the OS maps I have for the UK. 

It's a real shame as the large size of the Note 2 makes it great for using it as navigation device.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 18, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> I wish I had time to do this, could someone point me to a faff free guide online? I have a Note 1. I do not want a new phone, the phone is fine, it's the OS that is screwed.



Its not really faff free I'm afraid. But this explains the method http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_n7000


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Sheo after a disaster with my Sony I'm using dervs old Samsung (I think it's an s3)... It's shit! All those things that happened to you and cit are happening to me. It just turns itself off on a whim  it's been telling me for a while it has an update to install which I'm ignoring. I use a long life battery too, makes a little difference but I still have charging issues.



I'm putting my fingers in my ears and my hands over my eyes (yes, all at the same time!  ) cos this is all sounding likely that any problems I think have resolved themselves are just resolved in the short term and I don't want that to be true!  

Just out of interest (and to Citizen66 too) do you mean this has happened consistently before AND after putting a brand new battery in?  (Oh blimey - WHY AM I ASKING?  )


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2014)

No, this only started happening a few months after putting the new battery in. My colleague seems to believe it was due to an os update. No idea where he read that though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2014)

Well I'm fairly sure mine started after that update, too (a few months back) but so far, this does seem to have done the job.  

I will report back if/when it all turns to shit again  (and let us know if you do try a new one and it works, too  )


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm having a good period presently, it hasn't played up for a week or so. It's intermittent which is both relieving and annoying.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't know you'd have to ask dervish as it's done it the whole time I've had it. 

My Sony xperia z1 was by far the best phone I've had. Until I smashed it.


----------

